# Song that you are *Reallly* Embarrased you like. A lot.



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)

Ashlee Simpson - Outta My Head


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

meatloaf-paradise by the dashboard light

i used to be *obsessed*, but it's toned down since then thank god.
i can't get the video on here for some reason so here's a link:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

jk the vid worked lol


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

It's not necessarily _embarrassing_, but Ween kind of falls into that category a little. I mean, I'm not ashamed of liking their music or anything, it's just when someone asks me about my musical taste, I tend to gloss over the fact that I listen to a band with song titles like "The HIV Song," "Flies On My Dick," "**** Rainbow," "Suckin' Blood From The Devil's Dick," "Poop Ship Destroyer," and so on. Once you get past the outlandish lyrics and song titles, though, they have some pretty eclectic music that spans most genres and Dean Ween is one of my favorite guitarists.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't like this style of music in any other way and I really am ashamed to admit it but I like this album, the songs are catchy and well I don't know *major shame*.
Motley Crue - too fast for love.

Someone showed it to me when I was quite young so maybe its a nostalgic thing.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not really embarassed by these, but they kind've fit the bill.





This one's not so embarrasing on it's own, but I was the only 15 year old in the midst of 7-12 year olds dancing (on a package holiday), and the only one to ask if they sold the CD.





Embarrasing if old relatives are round...or atleast my dad's mum.





I love this one enough to have been memorising it, and getting up to the right pitch.





I know many who would mock me for liking Kelly Clarkson. Love this song.





Paralleled only by my love for Prince Nuada.





My friends find it exhasperating I like a series with so little substance...but...they're so pretty...


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

When I was out driving this morning, "Africa" by Toto came on the radio. I sang along. Cheesy pop-prog? Yes. But sometimes that's just what you need.


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

Wake Me Up When September Ends- Greenday


----------



## LeCielEstBleu (Jan 11, 2010)

Brittney Spears: That paparazzi song, i forgot the name of the song.


----------



## fantasista (Feb 8, 2010)

My one really big "guilty pleasure" would have to be Avril Lavigne's first two albums.:blushed: I dunno why but I just love her songs.


----------



## Jingo (Feb 2, 2010)

-shameface- 

...>> -sings along-


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Lol, I love this song so much, even though it's originally by Rihanna.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

You can't go wrong with any song that sounds like a Four Seasons song.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Shhh! Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

When there's any other guys around, I totally hate this song. :wink: When my best friend is around, I still pretend to hate it, because she loves it, and she thinks it annoys me when she starts singing it to me and dancing to it. I make her think it annoys me, so she'll sing it to me and dance to it, because it's just cute and sexy as hell, and what's a little harmless manipulation between friends, right? :laughing:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tell anyone, and I swear to GOD... You know the rest


----------



## museummouth (Mar 7, 2010)

what can i say? i'm a mommy.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Shhhh. haha.


----------



## JH2459 (Mar 9, 2010)

Too new to post links, but I have quite a few guilty pleasures in my life. 

As previously mentioned on this thread, Seven Things by Miley Cyrus. 

Also, though extremely non religious I have this thing for Southern Gospel, but probably just because I love blue grass.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

This song by a band called Cartel that came out a few years back...Honest I think...I don't know, I kinda liked it, it's not something I'm gonna sit and listen to over and over again because it so touches my soul, but it has a pretty good tune...haven't listened to it in a while though


----------

